# FinFeatherFur Outfitters Savage Rifle Sale



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks to theman for posting this in a thread in the Marketplace.

The Fin has Savage Model 110s in .270, 7mm Rem and .30-06 combos on sale for $279. HOWEVER, if you buy *ANY* box of relative ammo, you will be able to get the gun for *$199.99*.. The 7mm Rem and .30-06 have wood stocks, but the .270 comes in either wood or composite. All come with bases, rings and a cheap Simmons 3x9x32 Deerfield scope.

I picked up a .270 and a box of .270 Federals which were on "special" for $17.99/box today. When the gal at the register rang it up she thought the Gun department guy wrote the price down wrong.

The fellow at the gun counter said that these were left over from a K-Mart bankruptcy case so they could sell them dirt cheap.

I probably should have asked to see another .270 before I took the one I did. I got one with quite a few scratches on the stock and a very small scratch on the barrel. I didn't care too much because I plan on putting a new stock on it anyway. I did see two others in .30-06 out of the box that were perfect.

Oh, by the way.. these do NOT have the accutriger, but I was pretty impressed with the one I got on mine out of the box.

https://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/flyers/flyer_10_09.pdf


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

made the trip myself this afternoon. picked up a nice .270 (made sure there were no scratches) (thanks for the heads up). cant beat it for the price, think i'll head up next week and get the 7mm


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Went there today picked up a 7mm the guy behind the counter went through about 5 before he found a good one!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Just please save one of them nice 7's for me!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going on Tues morn to pick up a .30-06. I'll prod and see what kind of numbers they have left in each caliber.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

went there today!! sold out of all 199.00 rifles sold over 400 guns in 4-5 days they still had plenty of blazer ammo 9mm 9.99, 40 for 12.99


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great price on those rifles, I got my first Savage a couple years ago and I am impressed, I got the model 12VLP in 204, descent price on the handgun ammo to.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i bought two 7mm during that sale. that was one hell of a deal!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I foresee many savage bolt rifles for sale on here before long. LOL


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> I foresee many savage bolt rifles for sale on here before long. LOL


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------

